# When will there be a Hyatt in Hawaii?



## Christinern (Apr 7, 2007)

I am very interested in the Hyatt system. We have heard that there will be a Hyatt in hawaii, but when & where? We travel to Hawaii a lot & would love to purchase.

Also, can someone give me more info. on how the hyatt system works? How many points I would need for a Hawaii trip? Would you recomend buying in a less expensive area first to get hyatt points & play around with the system while learning? We live in the SF bay area, should I buy close to my home first as my 'learning property'? If I purchase by my home first, can I combine my acct's if I later purchase in Hawaii?.......

Thanks in advance for the info.---------------Christine


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 7, 2007)

I understand the Hyatt will be in Maui, next to the current Hyatt hotel in Ka'anapali. I don't know when it will be available.


----------



## baz48 (Apr 7, 2007)

You should take this with a big grain of salt, but when we attended our owners update at the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, our salesman told us that Hyatt had given up on trying to put in a timeshare property because it had just become too difficult.  Of course, that was all part of the sell on the attraction of our property and how lucky we were that Starwood is still able to build more units.  You might check with Hyatt and see what they say about Maui.


----------



## Kazakie (Apr 8, 2007)

baz48 said:


> You should take this with a big grain of salt, but when we attended our owners update at the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, our salesman told us that Hyatt had given up on trying to put in a timeshare property because it had just become too difficult.  Of course, that was all part of the sell on the attraction of our property and how lucky we were that Starwood is still able to build more units.  You might check with Hyatt and see what they say about Maui.



Wouldn't it be odd if the Westin could build more units (although they're north of Black Rock so not really on Ka'anapali beach), and Marriott could build TWO new towers (they're a short walk from the Hyatt), but Hyatt couldn't build anything??


----------



## Kal (Apr 9, 2007)

While talking to a key person at Hyatt Corporate I asked how the Maui development was coming along.  As customary she said she couldn't comment on it, but oddly enough did say: "...it will be spectacular".


----------



## baz48 (Apr 9, 2007)

Kazakie said:


> Wouldn't it be odd if the Westin could build more units (although they're north of Black Rock so not really on Ka'anapali beach), and Marriott could build TWO new towers (they're a short walk from the Hyatt), but Hyatt couldn't build anything??



His explanation was that Westin had received the approvals many years ago, but supposedly Hyatt started the process later and were unable to get their plans approved.  He said he's been at a dinner with the Hyatt manager who said that they had decided to forget the timeshare and put the money into making the hotel even better.  I thought to myself at the time that this was just so much sales talk.  He didn't mention Mariott's additions.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 10, 2007)

Kal said:


> While talking to a key person at Hyatt Corporate I asked how the Maui development was coming along. As customary she said she couldn't comment on it, but oddly enough did say: "...it will be spectacular".


We went to a Marriott update of the new Lahaina tower this week and asked the sales lady when the Hyatt was going to start building their new tower next door. She said that it looked like the permits were in place but she mentioned that the location of the Hyatt tower was going to be where the tennis courts are today. 

To me, that wouldn’t be a choice location at all so I started searching for more information and here are a few links that you may like to read.  According to the last dated article, they are going to build right next to the Lahaina tower and real soon too. As your contact said, that would be a spectacular location.

I am very curious what the prices will be at your resort. I have got a list of prices for the new Lahaina tower too. They are cheaper than at the Westin resort today.

http://lahainanews.com/story.aspx?id=7690
Great news for the Hyatt timeshare owners!

http://www.mauinews.com/story.aspx?id=16094
Here is an older article where the plans were different as the six tennis courts were mentioned here.


----------



## Kal (Apr 10, 2007)

My understanding is that they will build next to the Lahaina Tower.  Originally the site was at the tennis courts but Hyatt subsequently decided to change the location.  The delays in permitting have been due to the shift in location.  My guess is it will be constructed next to the Lahaina Tower and the permits will be issued within the next 2 months.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 24, 2007)

Anything new on this item?

I found this by Googling...
http://www.bywindkal.com/Files/08jan06a.pdf

P.S., I thought this was owned by Marriott, or I should say Host Marriott. How are they related or not related. Sounds like two completly seperate companies.
http://starbulletin.com/2003/10/15/business/story1.html

P.P.S., this seams to explain things. Host Marriott is now Host Hotels and Resorts.
http://www.hosthotels.com/ourHis.asp

So Marriott International is the entity that owns the Marriott hotels and Marriott Vacation Club International (and who knows what else) and Host Hotels used to be a part of Marriott, has a Marriott as CEO and owns properties with other hotel names, such as this Hyatt.

Confusing?


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 25, 2007)

The last I heard was that the meeting was going to be held no later than July so we should hear very soon. You probably can call yourself. I would have to look up again who I spoke with as I don't remember now but I have it somewhere. I thought that timeshare owners would be notified of the new construction that is planned right next to the Marriott resort but I may be wrong.

The Marriott and Hyatt will make sure that neither tower will be hurt by each other's location. I sure hope so because we are on the corner and will see what they build there from our balcony. I wished we were on the other corner but they are three br condos only and all fixed time and fixed units too. I doubt very much that there will be a parking structure in the front as I heard that it will be mostly underground parking except for some parking outside in front of the entrance, most likely. I also heard that they will keep the Luau going but I believe it when I see it and they have a location already for the public parking too that has to be there. If the Luau stays, that would be nice because then our view to the left will never be blocked. The only inconvenience the new tower occupants will have will be the construction noise and dust for about a year and a half. I wonder how soon they will start next year but it will be soon after they have the final go ahead. I am curious about the prices too.

HST is a REIT in the S&P 500. You can read more here. Someone mentioned this to me in TUG so I looked it up.


----------



## armlem2 (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryDouglas said:


> Anything new on this item?
> 
> I found this by Googling...
> http://www.bywindkal.com/Files/08jan06a.pdf
> ...



Gary from what I read and if I rememmber correctly, when JW and his brother inherited the Marriott companies they chose for whatever reason to split the companies.  One got Host Marriott - they build/own hotels, resorts and other properties, but don't manage them(i.e. Hyatt Maui and others).  JW on the other hand owns the Marriott management companies (manage hotels/resorts), including MVC. Not sure who builds these host or JW.  The amazing thing is to think it started not all that long ago with one small A+W Root Beer store and the need to expand the menu in order to survive.


----------



## mesamirage (Jun 25, 2007)

So does everyone think that the Hyatt in Hawaii will be 2200 points every week of the year??  Time to get more points!!


----------



## bfree (Jun 25, 2007)

*hyatt in hawaii*

I spoke to a corporate administrater and she stated that to get into hawaii for 2 bedroom it will be 2000 pts as well as snow ....  she was trying to get me to buy 2000 points.  so yes, hawaii is coming.


----------

